# Pregnant with loose stools?



## aelfb (May 29, 2014)

Does a pregnant doe have loose stools before giving birth?


----------



## majorv (May 29, 2014)

I haven't ever noticed ours having that problem. Make sure she has plenty of hay to eat.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 29, 2014)

mine haven't ever.


----------



## squidpop (May 30, 2014)

I agree with majorv about feeding more hay as the first thing to try. How loose are the stools and do you think it's just cecotropes? If its cecotropes that can be a sign of too rich of a diet and more hay will help. 

I think mine do get slightly looser stools, or more cecotropes when they are pregnant. But I think it might be because, since they are pregnant, and act like they are so desperate for food... I give a little more pellets, and a little more greens, and a little bit of oats (because they say oats are good for helping them to produce milk and they love them), and some extra treats, and it all adds up to make the diet too rich, and that winds up meaning they aren't eating their hay because they have filled up on all the richer food. So, if you have recently increased the pellets (or richness) in her diet because she's pregnant, you might want to decrease it back down to a level where she will eat more hay, and her poo goes back to normal. 

If there is mucus or the stools are watery, and you really don't think her diet is too rich, and she is eating eating plenty of hay... there might be a problem like enteritis or coccidiosis, and it would probably be best to go to the vet. 

Another thing that might help is if you get some Bene-bac from the pet store. It's a probiotic and helps to balance the flora in the gut incase of enteritis and its also good to have on hand incase a baby has mushy poo, relatively inexpensive and safe. Here's a picture so you can see what the package looks like. http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mRjt_2sPHhE8JdGZGr082Dg.jpg

And this might help you figure out if the stools are normal or abnormal. http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/drop/Drp_en.htm


----------

